# ECNL/RL 2021/22 Results



## WillJohn (Jun 14, 2022)

Gathered all the standings for each age group and just put them in order of finish (combined Mojave and Sonoran) based on PPG.  Just for fun and didn't double-check my numbers.      







Some observations/thoughts/questions:
Top ECNL teams are the name-brand clubs: Slammers HB Koge / Surf / Legends / Beach / Blues
For ECNL, Slammers HB Koge is the top club over all age groups
Will the top teams at Youngers be the same top teams when they are Older?
Will MW help the results of Del Mar and be a top contender?
Eagles has always been a top younger team - can they replicate that at the older ages?
Slammers (not Koge) is the top ECRL club
Pateadores had decent results in ECRL.  With new additions potentially joining their ECNL team, how will they do?


----------



## GT45 (Jun 14, 2022)

That is not accurate. At first glance you have the Blues 05 ECRL in 4th place. But they won their division.

Slammers was best in their division. Blues were best in their division. Very different schedules. Let's be accurate here.

Also, the two divisions play different schedules so it is not fair to compare across divisions. So many of these are not accurate.

Pats were playing their top team against everyone else's second team. So not really impressive results.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jun 15, 2022)

GT45 said:


> That is not accurate. At first glance you have the Blues 05 ECRL in 4th place. But they won their division.
> 
> Slammers was best in their division. Blues were best in their division. Very different schedules. Let's be accurate here.
> 
> ...


Ok….how did that Blues team do against Slammers?  How about Legends and LAFC SoCal?  How did that Slammers team and those other 2 Mojave teams do against Surf and Rebels (who also beat Blues). Seems like that ranking is more accurate than you’d like to admit.


----------



## Sike (Jun 15, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Ok….how did that Blues team do against Slammers?  How about Legends and LAFC SoCal?  How did that Slammers team and those other 2 Mojave teams do against Surf and Rebels (who also beat Blues). Seems like that ranking is more accurate than you’d like to admit.


Certainly not perfect to compare between Mojave and Sonoran, but I don't think the schedules between the two are really that much different on the ECNL level. Certainly depends on age group, but a club like Blues, who many expected to be a top 3 team at every age group in Sonoran, actually wasn't very good outside of the two youngest age groups. And in some age groups, the bottom of Sonoran was awful, providing two easy wins each game.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 15, 2022)

Strikers FC got kicked out of ECNL  because they were not performing well. Partially true but not the worse (3rd worse in ECNL) and middle of the pack in ECRL.  So was it payback for seeing Strikers boys leave ECNL????


----------



## paytoplayisgood (Jun 15, 2022)

WillJohn said:


> Gathered all the standings for each age group and just put them in order of finish (combined Mojave and Sonoran) based on PPG.  Just for fun and didn't double-check my numbers.
> 
> View attachment 13924
> 
> ...


Its not that deep LOL. Why you spending so much time for something so pointless


----------



## VanMan (Jun 15, 2022)

ECRL Del Mar Should be divided by 5 not 6 since they didn't field a 08 team, which would move them down to the bottom.


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 15, 2022)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Strikers FC got kicked out of ECNL  because they were not performing well. Partially true but not the worse (3rd worse in ECNL) and middle of the pack in ECRL.  So was it payback for seeing Strikers boys leave ECNL????


I will vote payback.


----------



## WillJohn (Jun 15, 2022)

VanMan said:


> ECRL Del Mar Should be divided by 5 not 6 since they didn't field a 08 team, which would move them down to the bottom.


You're right.  It puts them tied at the bottom.


----------

